# Sticky  Moebius Frankenstein Left Hand Error!



## Dave Metzner

Due to a misscommunication with our factory, the locator tab on the Left hand of the Frankenstein kit is off by 90 degrees. If assembled right out of the box the Left Hand will NOT rest on the door as it should.

TO CORRECT this problem TRIM or REMOVE the locator on part #25 and cement the left hand in the correct position.. 
Here are links to photos that show the error and the correct assembly...

http://home.comcast.net/~dmetzner47/pwpimages/Hand wrong.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~dmetzner47/pwpimages/Corrected left hand.jpg

We don't know exactly how this error occured but hope that this note will help prevent problems for our customers...

Dave


----------



## otto

Thanks for the heads up Dave!


----------



## John P

Oopsy!

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Ignatz

Yeah. I found this out last night. Good to know.


----------



## djnick66

Thats odd that it didnt show up in the test shots/test builds


----------



## Dave Metzner

There was a minor change made to the locator on the left hand at the test shot stage. That change should not have made any change in the orientation of the left hand.
Obviously the factory screwed up...
Final approvals were made from photos of revised parts due to time constraints.... the photos did not show part 25 from an angle that would have shown the screw-up...SOOOO we have a locator that is 90 degrees off!

Fortunately it doesn't require brain surgery to fix it...

This is simply Murphy's law as applied to model kit production...

Dave


----------



## scotpens

Dave Metzner said:


> Fortunately it doesn't require brain surgery to fix it....


Well, that's a relief!


----------



## Vardor

Got to HAND it to you Dave. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ClubTepes

Dave Metzner said:


> Fortunately it doesn't require brain surgery to fix it...
> 
> 
> Dave


Now.........THATS FUNNY, since its a Frankenstein kit.


----------



## BrianM

...what a relief, I thought something was wrong with the door!


----------



## Seaview

Well, it could've been explained away that Dr. Frankenstein was in reality a Talosian "working without a guide". :tongue:
Thanks for the heads up, Dave, this is really a nice, big kit!


----------



## SFCOM1

scotpens said:


> Well, that's a relief!


"You mean I put an Abnormal locator pin on the left hand of a model that depicts an 8 foot hulking monster....YARRGGGHHHHHH!" 

I just had to do that. Absolutley loved Young Frankenstein


----------



## The Batman

Dave Metzner said:


> There was a minor change made to the locator on the left hand at the test shot stage. That change should not have made any change in the orientation of the left hand.
> Obviously the factory screwed up...


Damn Chinese...!

- GJS


----------



## deadmanincfan

Not a big deal...I just turned the hand to the proper position, marked with a pencil the area to be altered, and Dremeled the slot in! Fits perfectly! :thumbsup:


----------



## bat21angel1

*Kit*

I bought two kits and one came with a sheet showing the error the other kit did not. It's OK though.:tongue:


----------

